# wet cure?



## willy appleseed (Jan 20, 2020)

i want to cure some pork loin for cb  and also hind leg of deer . can they both go in the cure to geather or must they be seperate? thanks in advance


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

I use pop's brine so I would say no problem doing together, the only thing is the hind quarter will take much longer and also I would inject the leg, i'm some of the pro's will chime in


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2020)

I would keep them separate . Read a reply from Pop's awhile back in this thread . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...key-and-chicken-together.268401/#post-1753984


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 20, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> I use pop's brine so I would say no problem doing together, the only thing is the hind quarter will take much longer and also I would inject the leg, i'm some of the pro's will chime in


i also use pops brine the deer leg will be separated by muscle group s


----------



## willy appleseed (Jan 20, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I would keep them separate . Read a reply from Pop's awhile back in this thread .
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...key-and-chicken-together.268401/#post-1753984


ok thanks will do


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 20, 2020)

thanks for the info chopsaw, sorry for the almost misinformation  willy, I learned something here to.


----------



## bertman (Jan 20, 2020)

Just because pork needs special considerations, I'd keep them separate. Inject the heck out of the deer quarter. I've done a whole bone-in deer ham before, and found all the information I needed here on this site. Good luck!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 27, 2020)

willy appleseed said:


> i want to cure some pork loin for cb  and also hind leg of deer . can they both go in the cure to geather or must they be seperate? thanks in advance



as long as you cook to a final temp of 145*, I see no issue with, from the hoof,  meat. I would never mix a poultry in. Nitrite, and salt are in the brine to kill bacteria in the first place.


----------

